# Trek paint quality



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Can any of you guys notice the carbon weave through the paint on your frames? 

Like if light is aimed at different areas of your frame, does the finish look consistently smooth, or do you notice a wavy sort of effect?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, it's normal. All uncosmetic carbon is like that. No cosmetic top coat = less weight. 

zac


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry guys, didn't realize there was a thread about this topic already.


----------

